# Kernville is ebike friendly!!!



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Was up at Kernville, CA this weekend, Fri. Sat and Sun. They love ebikes up there and quite honestly the trails up there are on the loose side including the climbs. A perfect place for plus size bikes and ebikes. The temps are really cooling off now, bring warm closes. We used Mountain & River's Adventures (MRA) for camping and shuttling! 

Friday we did Just Outstanding and this is a great trail, but is at the top and only 4.5 miles long and you still have another 10 miles to figure out how to get to the bottom. We didn't have anyone who knew the way, so we ended up on some dirt bike trails. On the ebike it wasn't to bad but the regular bikes were having a tough time on the ups. By the time we got down we had about 18 miles. MRA needs to complete Just Out Standing and get something that continues to the bottom or have better signage for what is out there. 

Sat. was the Cannell Trail, 25 miles long and about 2500 feet of climbing. This trail on an ebike is incredible, but even with an ebike, it really felt closer to 4k feet worth of climbing. This could be due to starting out at about 9k ft of elevation in the Sequoia National Forest. I love single track riding in the forest, unfortunately it must have been hunting season as well, as hunters were all over the place. Apparently, we did this trail the hard way as we stated on the single track for all the climbs. We had around 50 bikers and most hit the fire roads on these nasty single track climbs. 

Sun. we did Just Outstanding again and still couldn't find a good way down to the bottom. 

This was an awesome three day biking get away!


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Great news. I used to do all that on motos . Unless just outstanding has changed a lot I don't recall having any trouble following it down to the fire road at the end?

If I remember correctly, We couldn't do the cannel trail on motos cause it went through wilderness, guess that has changed.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

If you're dropping the fire road after JO you're missing 1/2 the descent! You can take Wagy Ridge or Rocky Gulch down as well as some 'secret' trails. My preference is JO to Rocky to Dutch Flat/Snake Pit to Keysville. These are on on Trailforks as well as the Kern River Sierra map.

And yes, as most trails in the area are moto legal, it's also E bike legal.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> Was up at Kernville, CA this weekend, Fri. Sat and Sun. They love ebikes up there and quite honestly the trails up there are on the loose side including the climbs. A perfect place for plus size bikes and ebikes. The temps are really cooling off now, bring warm closes. We used Mountain & River's Adventures (MRA) for camping and shuttling!
> 
> Friday we did Just Outstanding and this is a great trail, but is at the top and only 4.5 miles long and you still have another 10 miles to figure out how to get to the bottom. We didn't have anyone who knew the way, so we ended up on some dirt bike trails. On the ebike it wasn't to bad but the regular bikes were having a tough time on the ups. By the time we got down we had about 18 miles. MRA needs to complete Just Out Standing and get something that continues to the bottom or have better signage for what is out there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun time, the sequoias are on my bucket list.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

dodger said:


> If you're dropping the fire road after JO you're missing 1/2 the descent! You can take Wagy Ridge or Rocky Gulch down as well as some 'secret' trails. My preference is JO to Rocky to Dutch Flat/Snake Pit to Keysville. These are on on Trailforks as well as the Kern River Sierra map.
> 
> And yes, as most trails in the area are moto legal, it's also E bike legal.


We found the extra stuff, but for the normal bikes it was brutal being on dirt bike trials.


----------

